# August Pic of the Month Comp



## harrigab

;D, okay let's see what we get this month folks, same rules just one pic per member


----------



## Rudy




----------



## Baja




----------



## WireyV

Vizsla Tusk (deer antler chew)


----------



## redhead75

Betty hiding from her big sister Boomer. She really thinks Boomer can't see her when she hides in the curtains or blankets.


----------



## harrigab

hoping to get some good pics of Ruby over next 11 days whilst we're on hols


----------



## lilyloo

Happy pup.


----------



## DixiesMom

Bird Watching.


----------



## Bronson

So what's for dinner tonight?!


----------



## jjohnson

Gus swimming in Mountain Lake on Orcas Island, WA


----------



## Rudy

Awesome Shot"

Orcas has no Mountains bro ;D

them are great trees lush and green and rising hills ridges'

That lakes has some fine troutskies as well 

Your V looks Great


----------



## jjohnson

Thank you! We camped right on the lake at this spot, it was beautiful! Forgot our fishing poles, but were wondering if there were fish in the lake!


----------



## Canute2013

Amber enjoying a carrot ;D


----------



## zigzag

http://instagram.com/p/cklkxdqywy/


----------



## sniper john

Here is my contribution. From August 4th at the lake. The photo was taken with my phone and whitewashed so bad I should have deleted it on the spot. Instead I uploaded it to my PC when I got home to see if I could tweak it and make something of it. I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## redbirddog

Hard to pick just one. Here is Chloe is full dive mode. More pool party pictures.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/08/vizsla-pool-party.html


----------



## stefanessa

Jaxy on August 1st at 10 weeks old.


----------



## mrmra

Piros is wiped out. It wasn't that we ran him too hard, he just got into a losing fight with the sheets.


----------



## einspänner

Scout at Shem Creek, after her first kayaking attempt. She was sniffing around by the boats when she decided to sit for some pics. Someone on the dock behind me must have caught her attention.


----------



## born36

What is more beautiful- a rainbow or a V?


----------



## Henning

August at 3 months (come on! It's his month ;D)


----------



## ferrousO

Yeah!! My First official entry! Our new singleton pup, 7 weeks, no official name yet.


----------



## mswhipple

Glad you have joined in and started posting, ferrousO -- Welcome to the forums!! Your puppy is mighty cute!! ;D


----------



## Coya

Right before taking off after a flock of birds...


----------



## Ksana

We finally found a place where our puppy can swim! He absolutely loves swimming.


----------



## hotmischief

Retrieving from water - Boris's favourite occupation.


----------



## AlmaPup

Alma usually picks up bigger sticks to carry around in the park


----------



## Kafka

Nomnomnom: Kafka eating her little brother


----------



## Angie NG

Bella on holiday in the Lake District at Winlatter forest, she loved it


----------



## WillowyndRanch

This is a difficult choice. We're in the high season of Summer Camp, and there are LOTS of pictures. I decided on "Dobby" in full Prey drive mode.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

This is a submission for Rufus Tiberius, who cannot take pictures of his dog, as he's with me (and he's having internet issues).

This is "Ty", affectionately known in camp as "Circus Dog" for his feats of athleticism including scaling fences, jumping barrels and in this photo, his impersonation of the whitetail deer. This one's for you Charles.


----------



## Laika

After a morning of chasing birds & swimming in the river Laika needed to relax & warm up


----------



## KB87

Haeden at his best- being a clown!


----------



## VbarK Vizslas

My Odin-pie looking handsome!! The things this dog lets the red monster do to him.


----------



## yv0nne

There are some really great photos on here  Here's Penny last night.. finally over kennel cough after 12 days. Relaxing on the down table while taking a break from agility!


----------



## harrigab

some great pics posted whilst I was on my hols, I didn't get a proper good one of Rubes whilst away  , I may have done if camera shutter was quicker though , nevermind, still a few days left this month so will try and get one on home turf.


----------



## harrigab

even on holiday she still works ;D, a seagull came between her and me


----------



## Penny

Kipper pins Penny down so he can give her face a good licking!


----------



## OttosMama

Ohhhh great pic Harrigab!


----------



## Lyndam

Ruby one summer evening in North England at the end if her first week of walks. She's loving it.


----------



## dmak

Hiking up Neffs canyon this weekend


----------



## RubyRoo

Our pregnancy announcement! Of course, our Ruby has to be part of it.


----------



## Melissa_DT

People watching at the beach this weekend!


----------



## OttosMama

CONGRATULATIONS RUBYROO!!


----------



## OttosMama

Don't... let it... drop.


----------



## Canadian Expy

He Loves Sticks, but not water, OHH the dilemma!!


----------



## Darcy1311

Lyndam said:


> Webbed feet ? Who me? Ruby 12 weeks is making up her mind about water.


 That photo is far to cute...she is absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## Kevin

Try again!


----------



## Darcy1311

Kevin, your picture is very similar to the one I took of Darcy last summer in it Pitlochary


----------



## Kevin

That's uncanny Darcy!  great minds think a like!!


----------



## datacan

;D I see a boulder, what am I going to do? 
Great scenery, you guys make this really hard.


----------



## Suliko

I couldn't help it! This is my entry of Pacsirta


----------



## datacan

Holy muscles, Pacsi  enough to put some V males on the road straight to the gym 8)


----------



## einspänner

datacan said:


> Holy muscles, Pacsi  enough to put some V males on the road straight to the gym 8)


Why else do you think she's sticking her tongue out?


----------



## Suliko

datacan, she's my little beast!


----------



## chrispycrunch

Here's my August entry


----------



## Hbomb

looking after H's pal bruno..the 2 of them don't sit still!


----------



## datacan

H.. is that view from an airplane? Love the vibrant colors of the British countryside :-*


----------



## redbirddog

> Holy muscles, Pacsi  enough to put some V males on the road straight to the gym


 8)

She'd make even my Bailey think twice about being in shape.

Nice beast Suliko! ;D

RBD


----------



## Rudy

One of the best Pictures to date and what a view  

Thank you for this one


----------



## Hbomb

Data, no not from a plane, from the top of a hill called Rodney's pillar in Shropshire... You get great views from the top


----------



## DougAndKate

Elroy getting his morning drink


----------



## harrigab

Quick bump, anymore before I close thread, (nearly bedtime).


----------



## harrigab

I'll leave it till morning,,,need sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## datacan

sweet dreams, LOL 8)


----------

